# CPU fan makes really loud noise/monitor has no display



## Raaqim (Dec 23, 2010)

After playing games my computer just turned off and had a burnt smell. After a few seconds it automatically turned on and my cpu fan and other fans make really loud noises and the monitor cannot detect anything. There is no display on my monitor. Every time i try to turn it on the only thing that happens is the fans making a really loud noise with the monitor unable to detect anything.
Does anyone have a solution?
Thank you


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

Post the make/model of the PC. If custom built then post the specs

MB-CPU-RAM-GPU-PSU brand/wattage


----------



## Raaqim (Dec 23, 2010)

Motherboard- Gigabyte GA-X58-UD3R
CPU- Intel i7 920
Ram - Corsair 3x2gb 1600mhz ddr3
Graphics card - HIS radeon 4890
Power supply - Corsair HX 620W


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

"Loud noise" as in "grinding" or a bad noise...or just running at high speed? I suspect it's just running at high speed, which would indicate the PC isn't posting...which would indicate there is a hardware issue or something is loose or not properly seated/connected.


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

The best thing would be to strip the system and determine the faulty component(s)

Inspect the MB for any damaged capacitors or burn marks.

Test the RAM individually.

Test with another graphics card or test the graphics card in another system.

Test with another PSU.

*How to Bench Test Your System*


----------

